# Bjarne Viking



## hedgehorn (Nov 22, 2009)

I am looking at a Bjarne Viking straight stem billiard. Does anyone here have any personal experience with this brand of pipe? I currently have a personal favourite that I smoke most of the time a Peterson Cara full bent lip hanger. I love the looks of this Viking. Thanks in advance,
 Todd


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I have one; it's a great pipe.


----------



## hedgehorn (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Hermit. I was hoping someone would say that


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Don't know if this is too late, but I own a viking bent brandy. One of my best smokers, very reliable.

WWherit
ipe:


----------



## hedgehorn (Nov 22, 2009)

WWhermit said:


> Don't know if this is too late, but I own a viking bent brandy. One of my best smokers, very reliable.
> 
> WWherit
> ipe:


WWhermit. Thanks for the good words. I will have to toast some navy flake in it. My Peterson loves it!


----------

